# Cabela's fly tying equipment



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Got a $100 gift card, I want to start tying some flies. Any hints on which kit to purchase?


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

I would either buy the basic or just buy everything separate. You will only use the vise, scissors, head cement, thread,bobbin, and maybe the whip finishing tool and very few of the materials provided. Most of the stuff included is for stream trout flys. Watch some you tube videos specific to the species your targeting and how to tie those flies before purchasing material. This will save you throwing away money on stuff you will never use.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for information. I will tie a few trout flies , but mainly pan fish, bass, and pike and musky.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

yeah I would get the vice and tools.... buy all materials sep. (not in a kit) or you will end up with a lot of stuff you wont use. start by picking a couple flies to tie and get the materials you needs for those (clouser and bugger are a good starting place)


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Yep, what they said. My only fly fishing purchase regret was buying a kit instead of getting a decent vise. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

Right now, Cabela's has the Griffin Odyssey Spider vise on sale for $62.99, which a great price for a good vise. That should leave plenty of $$ for your other tools. Buy the materials you need separately, like others have said.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I was going to reply that most beginner vises don't have jaws fine enough to hold a midge hook, but it doesn't sound like you're interested in tying midge flies. Count yourself lucky! 

You can do fine with basic, good quality equipment that is sold separately as OnThe Fly and ejsell said above. Stay away from "kit" equipment and materials. The cheapest possible stuff you can imagine.

Besides, if you really get into it, you'll end up spending far more money on materials than equipment! Even halfway decent equipment will last, materials never do! They are meant to be used up and replaced.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you for the info, I like the Griffin vice. I believe I'm going to purchase it tomorrow. Then the tool list.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

undertaker said:


> Thank you for the info, I like the Griffin vice. I believe I'm going to purchase it tomorrow. Then the tool list.


I love my rite bobbin. Ended up getting a second one to keep spooled.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

